# Parking outside..



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Is it as bad as I think it is?

I've been searching for a new house (to rent because im still moving about a lot in this stage of my career) that can house my GTR but unfortunately in the property we have rented there is a stubborn hedge that is impeding into the garage entrance and there is a £&$! pipe running along one of the walls inside making it impossible to park my car in it :flame: 

I noticed the hedge (and figured i could trim it back) when i viewed the property but unfortunately did not notice the pipe inside (silly me).

I only found out that my car wouldnt fit after all the agreements were signed 

So now.. Going to have to park my car outside for the next year or so.. Is it as bad as I think it is? Mainly worried about the bad attention it might draw

Im thinking of buying a good car cover .. thoughts?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm....just watch the cover...can really scratch the paint if the car is not 100% clean and need to make cover can't move in the wind etc....loads of portable garages out there...or what about renting lock up somewhere?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

too much trouble to get it stored elsewhere :/ really dont want to travel just to get to my car..

haha i guess better a scratched car than a stolen car

bah this sucks, next house must have a double garage.. why are single garages so small!?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Mine has lived on the street in london, for 2.5 yrs now; so far so good.

However, my 35 is currently a bit short of concourse condition though, so maybe doesn't stand out too much or perhaps attract the attention of crims.

If you can park it on a driveway, or in the same spot on the road reliably, then you can put a couple of IR beams onto it and maybe some discreet cctv..... if you are worried.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi mates

Mines parked on my driveway, bought a custom outdoor cover for it and to be honest it seems fine, I have noticed a few very minor light scratches bit simply removed it a light rub of scratch X and to be honest I can't even be sure they came from the cover as the cars black and small defects just appear for no particular reason.

I'm personally very happy with the cover as mines a weekend toy so it isn't a pain to remove and refit every day but if it's a DD might become a bit of a chore, the only thing I would pay heed to is standing water in the drain channels either side of the bootlid I've noticed this after I wash my car and I always mop it up as it seems to take an age to drain, I'm not sure how good this would be long term for corrosionif the car was left outside.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

bobel said:


> Hi mates
> 
> Mines parked on my driveway, bought a custom outdoor cover for it and to be honest it seems fine, I have noticed a few very minor light scratches bit simply removed it a light rub of scratch X and to be honest I can't even be sure they came from the cover as the cars black and small defects just appear for no particular reason.
> 
> I'm personally very happy with the cover as mines a weekend toy so it isn't a pain to remove and refit every day but if it's a DD might become a bit of a chore, the only thing I would pay heed to is standing water in the drain channels either side of the bootlid I've noticed this after I wash my car and I always mop it up as it seems to take an age to drain, I'm not sure how good this would be long term for corrosionif the car was left outside.


Garaged for paparazzi guys. I have corrosion anyway so don't drive in the winter.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

My car is only used as a toy so i park it in a rented secured car parking space about a mile walk from my house! However round central london i know of 3 GTRs that regularly park on the street.....from the casual glances as i pass them they don't seem to have any undesireable attention, but then down here you can see many other higher end motors also parked on the street....


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

hey,

attention wise I think youl be alright.

the only issues I have had is Bird sh*t, Sometimes I have walked outside and noticed some on my car (cant have been there longer then say 12 hour [MAX]) doesnt matter how carfully i remove it - I can seem the mark on the paint work. I polished it out and its till there. maybe it will go after several polishes I dont know.

All I know is there is a mark (on noticable if you look for it) on my spoiler and bonnet! - not happy!

If anyone reading this has any tips on this sort of stuff let me know.

cheers guys


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Verinder1984 said:


> hey,
> 
> attention wise I think youl be alright.
> 
> ...


Depends how bad it's etched the paint...I have had a couple that marked the bonnet but quick going over with the da lifted them.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Verinder1984 said:


> hey,
> 
> attention wise I think youl be alright.
> 
> ...


I got a tree out side my house, bird poo aint the worfd mate.

Its covered every morning. To make matters worse i have it washed
every 2 days for a fiver at the local car wash. Yep those ones where they just move the dirt around.

After 2 years the paint just went dull with scatches everywhere.

Took it to valet magic and they sorted it out.

Enjoyed it for 3 days then back to the car wash. Council wont remove the tree because it has a protection order on it.

Four years ago it cost me 2k to put my A6 right after the leafs clogged the heating system.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Mine lives outside and to be honest i'd say it's not a massive issue. 

I would recommend a good protection detail to help protect the paintwork though. I've covered mine in the Zaino sealant system (the stuff that Robbie @ Valet Magic uses). Apart from making it look damn sexy this will help protect it against the elements and IMO against the acid from bird poo. It definately makes it easier to clean and get rid of things like bird crap at any rate.

As for a cover as others have mentioned i would be very careful. It could cause more damage than good if its put over a dirty car. If its a weekend toy then not a bad option to protect it during the week and then if you give it a good clean after driving you should be pretty safe.

Attention-wise it's hard to say. The worst i've had is kids gawping at it and my neighbour had to shoo a couple away the other day when they were circling it on their scooters on my drive


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

hey guys thanks some reassuring info here

yeah the car will be mainly a weekend toy so i think i will go down the car cover + regular detailing route

it will be parked off road on a driveway so i should be all right!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Tariq said:


> I got a tree out side my house, bird poo aint the worfd mate.
> 
> Its covered every morning. To make matters worse i have it washed
> every 2 days for a fiver at the local car wash. Yep those ones where they just move the dirt around.
> ...


Kill the effing tree! :thumbsup:


----------

